# Does he look more like a Giant Chinchilla or Flemish Giant?



## Yield (Mar 19, 2011)

[align=center]Silas! 
I was told by the Humane Society he was a Flemish Giant, but I saw pictures of the Giant Chinchilla Rabbit and he looks very similar as well. So I decided I'd ask for some opinions!

Him sitting normal but alert:






Just a generic face-pic:





And some pictures to hopefully show body-shape:

















And then here's him when he stretches out his front, all relaxed:





And here's some pics I took of him in the snow a few months back for a more variety of angles and such:













Hope I can get some opinions. =)
He's only 12 lb so he could be a mix of either-or(unless he's just a small of either) but it's just easier calling him one breed name. :biggrin2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 19, 2011)

He looks like a Flemish. But you can never believe what you hear concerning a rescue as their pedigree can only usually be found by crystal ball or ouija board. We were told that Nik-Nik was a male--not!. Serena was an English Spot, but when she hit 17 pounds I figured Checkered Giant was a better prognosis.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 19, 2011)

on a side note, I love the idea of hay in a klenex box!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 19, 2011)

Hes face reminds me of a Chin...


----------



## pamnock (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm guessing that he is probably a commercial mix with Flemish influence.


----------



## Yield (Mar 19, 2011)

[align=center]Thank you for your guys' answers ^_^


----------

